

Add support for CSS3 properties to IE6-8 with CSS3PIE - jonasvp
http://www.css3pie.com

======
nikz
Be careful with this. We've used it on a number of sites, and whilst overall
it's beneficial, there are a number of weird things to watch out for.

For instance:

    
    
      - Don't add rounded corners to a <table> element - this will crash at least IE7 on XP
      - Don't try to rounded corners an element you've hidden with the "left offset" technique (position: absolute; left: -9999px;). This will crash at least IE7 on XP.
    

I think there a few others I have since erased from my brain due to IE-induced
PTSD. YMMV.

------
jonasvp
I'm submitting this again, even though it already got lost in the "new" queue
once (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1736030>) because it's an amazing
solution to a common problem. It helped me tremendously and mentioning it in
another thread seemed to have helped others
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2085671>).

~~~
kule
I think this works great in some situations however on a site I was working on
it fell down when zooming the page and ended up having to revert to the usual
image based rounded-corners.

------
igravious
What kind of black magic voodoo is:

    
    
       behavior: url(PIE.htc);
    

Javascript-y?

~~~
ollysb
Haven't quite digested it yet but it seems to be microsoft's attempt at a
component model for html/javascript/css.

[http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms531079(v=vs.85).as...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms531079\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

------
wdewind
66kb of JS (compressed) is a bit much, this should be broken down piece meal
so you can do JUST rounded corners, drop shadow, etc. Would be much more
useful that way (rounded corners I'd imagine account for vast majority of the
use cases). Cool though.

------
mambodog
I've tried to use this in the not-so-distant past, but unfortunately it
introduced all kinds of weird rendering bugs to the site. I hope others have
better luck.

------
veb
Thank you! :D

------
mcritz
Hallelujah!

